# Christmas in Shenzhen, China



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)




----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)




----------



## United-States-of-America (Jul 19, 2005)

Aren't malls supposed to be closed on Christmas?


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

NewYorker1 said:


> Aren't malls supposed to be closed on Christmas?


Christmas is not a public holiday in China, even during the Chinese New Year, the malls are still opened in Shenzhen...


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Nicce shots, warm atmosphere!


----------



## Lyajun (Oct 1, 2005)

http://forum.xinhuanet.com/detail.jsp?id=25846360

from this site you will see how the people in ChongQing (a city in weste China) celebrate christmas; using a plastic stick filled wiht air knocked each other just for fun....maybe you will by frightened by the flood of people...


----------



## Gravitas (Sep 24, 2005)

Be careful! Americans don't like the notion of Christmas being celebrated in China without embracing Jesus Christ first.


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

^ So?

Christmas is not public holiday in China, young people like to take the chance to have fun, what's wrong with it?


----------



## Gravitas (Sep 24, 2005)

ChinaboyUSA said:


> ^ So?
> 
> Christmas is not public holiday in China, young people like to take the chance to have fun, what's wrong with it?


Did I say anything was wrong with it? I personally don't care. I just stated that there are those in the US that will take offense with it. There was a toy figurine in the US of a comic book character who was standing on top on the head of a Buddha statue. The company who made it was flooded with complaints saying it was an offense to Buddhism. The Chinese commercialism of Christmas is already rubbing Americans the wrong way same as the use of Buddha in a toy was offensive. Unless you're going to convert to Christianity, then prepare for a boiling anger from Christians.


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

Christmas... Or what has become the Consumers celebration...


----------



## bolyerly (Dec 17, 2005)

In fact,in China some youth also celebrate Saint Valentine's Day,all of them are just for Consumers,nobody know what's the religion or other meaning,just Happy.


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

bolyerly said:


> In fact,in China some youth also celebrate Saint Valentine's Day,all of them are just for Consumers,nobody know what's the meaning,just Happy.


Well, I'm an atheist and I don't really care of religion actually... so I'm really far to be a traditionalist. However, christmas has still a meaning for me : it's a family celebration. It's about being happy to be together... it's not simply an opportunity for gifts...


----------



## kiku99 (Sep 17, 2002)

China_winson said:


> Christmas is not a public holiday in China, even during the Chinese New Year, the malls are still opened in Shenzhen...


just like in Thailand. Holidays is when shopping malls make money


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

The more fundamentalist Christians would take offense. Otherwise, Christmas has already become a consumer-oriented festival in most of the world.


----------

